# Web Development > Web Servers Tomcat starting problem....

## psuresh1982

I got the following error when i was start Tomcat 5.5

"Port 8080 required by Tomcat v5.5 Server @localhost is already in use. The server may already be running in another process, or a system process may be using the port. To start this server you will need to stop the other process or change the port number(s)".

Can you plz tell me how can I check which ports are available to allocate as "localhost" in Windows XP? Can I use any other port for Tomcat?

--------------------
suresh

----------


## sweet_person

The problem is u have get installed Oracle server or some other server that uses port no 8080. 

The solution is you get into the tomcat folder/conf/server.xml file and go through the page. on one stage you get to see 8080. please change that to some user defined portno having 4 digits. save the changes and start the tomcat. with the follwing url http://localhost: . if this works fine . if it doesnt kindly any of the DBA you known.

----------


## satishk

you can change the port no.while installing.please checkitout there.

----------


## Peruano

Yes, you definitely got another server running on port 8080 (maybe Apache webserver).  Anyone reading this can save a lot of time by reading Marty Hall's excellent online tutorial here:
http:// www . coreservlets . com/Apache-Tomcat-Tutorial/tomcat-5.5 . html
He has other great tutorials on his coreservlets site as well!

----------


## vikas bhai

> I got the following error when i was start Tomcat 5.5
> 
> "Port 8080 required by Tomcat v5.5 Server @localhost is already in use. The server may already be running in another process, or a system process may be using the port. To start this server you will need to stop the other process or change the port number(s)".
> 
> Can you plz tell me how can I check which ports are available to allocate as "localhost" in Windows XP? Can I use any other port for Tomcat?
> 
> --------------------
> suresh


Hi,
This you can test using a number of tool available. if you are using win xp then you can go for Fports, Pports or Cports, there is a *.exe directly available online that you can download.
If you are in a linux OS, then try out command netstat -aw, or telnet to that port and if it is listening that means the port is not free .....  :Smile:

----------


## Hataish

Hi psuresh1982,

You can  check such ports though the following links which are available to allocate as "localhost" in Windows XP.

www . somethingdirectory . com

----------


## srinivasaraobora

You can directly change the port no in server.xml under conf folder of apche tomcat installation folder

----------


## hdblue

hi,

I have a error. Several ports (81, 29, 29) required by Tomcat v7.0 Server at localhost are already in use. The server may already be running in another process, or a system process may be using the port. To start this server you will need to stop the other process or change the port number(s).

pls help me.Tks alot

----------

